# Rasberry POP mica morphed to orange!



## soapbuddy (Dec 11, 2010)

This was not what I had in mind. I was expecting some sort of pink. I wanted a bright pink darn it!

In the mold






And cut


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 11, 2010)

It's still a great mix Irena!  8)


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> It's still a great mix Irena!  8)


Thanks Dragonkaz! I now have 2 different soaps that look almost the same.


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 12, 2010)

I've got the raspberry pop mica there to do a pomegranite coloured soap...a far cry from pomegranite...hmmmmm.... off to rethink.

A lovely soap all the same Irena.


----------



## coral (Dec 12, 2010)

I was told not to use the strawberry mica because of morhping issues so used the rasberry shade.
First picture it turned to a peach colour (this gave me doubts that i might have used strawberry instead by mistake).

Second picture used a heavier amount of the rasberry mica and it changed to an orange although whilst mixing the mica with the soap base i got a lovely red shade.
Sadly I will not use it again too unpredictable.










Apologies if my pictures are to big must learn to downsize.


----------



## cwarren (Dec 12, 2010)

too bad .. I know how you feel .. I have stargazer lilly soap that is orange


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2010)

If you got yours from tkb, there were a bunch of people saying that tkb accidentally switched the strawberry (which does morph orange) and raspberry mica there. So you could call and get a new raspberry sent to you because there was some kind of mix up. Hope this helps?


----------



## agriffin (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh man!  Still pretty though!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> If you got yours from tkb, there were a bunch of people saying that tkb accidentally switched the strawberry (which does morph orange) and raspberry mica there. So you could call and get a new raspberry sent to you because there was some kind of mix up. Hope this helps?


I just saw that. I think I will contact the vendor and ask, thank you.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 12, 2010)

I was thinking raspberry was supposed to be stable. I'm sorry this happened to you but your soap is still beautiful and I'll certainly be cautious about the raspberry when I use it.


----------



## scouter139 (Dec 12, 2010)

No way...they switched strawberry and raspberry!  Mine turned bright orange about 2 months ago...boy was I not happy. I thought it was just the oils or the fo I used that did it.  I'll have to email tkb and see what they say. 

Thanks Tasha


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I was thinking raspberry was supposed to be stable. I'm sorry this happened to you but your soap is still beautiful and I'll certainly be cautious about the raspberry when I use it.


  I guess it depends who you talk to. I was told the strawberry morphs to orange, but the raspberry POP mica is stable. Not in my case.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 12, 2010)

I was basing what I knew from what I read on TKB's site which states that both strawberry and raspberry are stable in CP.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item ... gory_id=70

yep! that is what it says on their site about strawberry, you are right. I have never had problems with my raspberry before... I have tried a very light amount up to a brrright pink and haven't morphed before with raspberry. Hopefully they can help you out.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

> They are *mostly* stable in high pH (in soap) (Strawberry will morph orange).


What do they mean by "mostly"? That's misleading.


----------



## heyjude (Dec 12, 2010)

My raspberry pop also gave me a two toned look - half peach/half pink. I made mine about 9 months ago. I don't trust it to give me the color I want. 

(However, people who didn't know how it was supposed to look thought it was really cool that the sides and fronts were 2 different colors   )


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

heyjude said:
			
		

> My raspberry pop also gave me a two toned look - half peach/half pink. I made mine about 9 months ago. I don't trust it to give me the color I want.
> 
> (However, people who didn't know how it was supposed to look thought it was really cool that the sides and fronts were 2 different colors   )


That's weird. Was the peach on the outside and the pink on the inside?


----------



## holly99 (Dec 12, 2010)

I've had the two toned look like heyjude was talking about. The outside had almost no color but the inside was a prettier pink. I've heard of raspberry pop fading and then returning and also being much better with a gel. I've been using raspberry pop but mixing in a bit of celestial colors with it.

Your mica there is acting a bit more like strawberry pop. They say that strawberry will morph orange and it isn't included in the sampler listed under soap stable.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 12, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I looked at the wrong info. I was looking at the Strawberry Pop page ( http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=493) and clicked "More Details". The additional info window opens and it says "Use in Soap: Stable and Non-bleeding".  I should have read the sampler page. Why would they have contradictory info about Strawberry mica? Also, I'm glad I haven't used it yet. I would have been terribly disappointed.


----------



## heyjude (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, Soapbuddy, just what Holly said. I have a picture but it only shows the inside raspberry color and not the peach outside color. I'd take another picture, but I just used the last bar.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

heyjude said:
			
		

> Yes, Soapbuddy, just what Holly said. I have a picture but it only shows the inside raspberry color and not the peach outside color. I'd take another picture, but I just used the last bar.


Interesting! I wonder if that has anything to do with the outside oxidising faster?


----------



## heyjude (Dec 13, 2010)

That sounds as reasonable as anything else, Soapbuddy. It's just so strange that so many of us seem to have the same problem. I've read similar posts on other forums.


----------



## KateCosmetics (Dec 14, 2010)

I've had the same issue with some CPOP peppermint bars for Christmas that were supposed to be red and green but instead morphed to orange.  A couple of weeks later I was using the raspberry pop in some lip balm.  I accidentally got it too hot when reheating a little of it and the lip balm morphed to bright orange this time!  So I'm wondering if this is a temp issue with this particular mica as opposed to a pH issue.  Any thoughts?


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 14, 2010)

KateCosmetics said:
			
		

> I've had the same issue with some CPOP peppermint bars for Christmas that were supposed to be red and green but instead morphed to orange.  A couple of weeks later I was using the raspberry pop in some lip balm.  I accidentally got it too hot when reheating a little of it and the lip balm morphed to bright orange this time!  So I'm wondering if this is a temp issue with this particular mica as opposed to a pH issue.  Any thoughts?


I don't gel my soaps, so for me, I don't think it was a temp issue.


----------



## holly99 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't gel my soaps either but that is an interesting occurance!


----------

